# MTH-passenger cars: how to open ??



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,

i want to elongate the bodies and also paint inside the seats of some MTH-passenger cars. There i have to separate the roof. I removed the 6 screws and .. i cannot open it ..
So i need some tips, how to do, because iam afraid to make some force and damage the whole thing..

Thank you in advance and greetings
from derPeter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,
Just pry on a corner, there are tabs inside the roof, push in some on the sides, the roof will pop off. Unscrew the bottom then the interior will come out. Be careful putting it back on to get the connections for the lights.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for reply Mr. Barnes, with Tabs you mean the 6 legs inside?
greetings from
derPeter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just some short pieces going down that press against the inside of the upper wall. Don't recall how many there are. The tabs are inbetween the 6 egs you talked about. Just pull up, I use a small flat bladed screw driver, once you get started the roof will just pop off, if you've taken out the 6 screws on the bottom.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you again, Jess i have it, really POPPED .. ;-)
greetings derPeter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you got it, be a snap from now on. Just be careful putting it back together or your lights won't work, don't ask me how I know this!


----------

